# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية دورة اسس القراءة والكتابه مع الأستاذ زكي الضامن

## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعود معكم لتغطية دورة الأستاذ زكي الضامن ((دورة تعلم اسس القراءة والكتابة ))

متباركين بمولد فاتح خيبر 
اترككم مع الصور 
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...c65732fe1a.jpg

----------


## عفاف الهدى

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...627b26f53a.jpg



http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...76f015070f.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...6e2ceabdee.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...7f08e0c811.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...037088cb05.jpg

http:
//www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-937ff7941c.jpg
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...d99cf9afd7.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...6ef0c4d282.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...bf1953edb9.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...8cff9aeac4.jpg
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...d038cab0c0.jpg
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...8c381cf8d5.jpg


http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...53fb037fc6.jpg
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...623f40a94b.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...ba73b214de.jpg

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...f208e86cff.jpg
http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...5a2d88bb0e.jpg

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الأطفال والسبورات*

http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/ima...1d1af7cdd4.jpg

*البقية لاحقا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ترقبوا صور الأطفال من لحظة الوصول اول يوم 

الى مالا نهاية 
هههه
ترقبونا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا مع بقية الصور
كماا وعدتكم 
صور الأطفال لحظة الوصول 



احمد وعبدالله ورضا  واول لقاء 



وصلت اية 


وجاء عبدالل ومحمد

اجتمع الأطفال ولازالوا يحضروون


[
تقريبا اكتمل العدد


استعد الأطفال للذهاب الى الفصل 


استعدااااااااااااااااااااااااد


الأطفال في الفصل 


اية والغريب 

حسوني الجميل 

في الأمام رضا وفي الخلف حمود

حسون مبتسم دوما الله يخلي الأبتسامه

رضاوي والجلسه الشعبية

محمد

عبودي

علاوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأطفال يشاهدوا نشيدة الحروووف

الأستاذ يصور الأطفال

اما الأن بدأ الجد وبدأت الدروس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اجتمع الأطفال للذهاب الى الألعاب
بعد قليل سأضع صور الأطفال والألعاب

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

الأطفال وكرة السله




اجمد قصي طالع على ابوه(اللاعب قصي ال سغيد)





ضيفاتا بنت الأستاذ


حمود عامل فيها هداف
لعبه جمع الطابات










كانت معكم عفاف الهدى

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*ترقبونا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدت الليلة مع صور الأطفال 
الشرح على البروجكتر



ليلى تجيب على السبورة 

[
IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-b300faf30a.jpg[/IMG]
عبودي يقرأ



عبودي الثاني

حمودي الجميل



اية تستعد للقراءة 

اية متحمسة للكتابة 

علاوي الطفل الحركي

حمود واول يوم له في الدورة 

الغريب يقرأ

الغريب يجيب

حمود

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## ليلاس

*مشكورة عفآف ..*

*ع التغطية الرآئـعة ..*

*الله يعطيك الصحة و العآفية ..*

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

يسلموة عفوف على التغطية الحلوة في انتظر الباقي
تحياتي حفيدة الرسول  88

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ليلاس

حفيدة الرسول 
بردتوا افادي بردودكن المشجعة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الى كل المتابعين الى هذه الصفحة

اعضاء واهالي الاطفال

اعذروا تقصيري هنا

بإذن الله ستتم متابعة تنزيل الصور مع لأخ المتألق 

((شبل الطفوووووووووووووووووووووووووف))
محفوف بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد 

اتمنى ان ارى تعليقاتكم على التغطية*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يسلمو عموووه ع التغطيه الرائعه 
بصراحه يجننو الصور
تحياتيـ ..~_~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الله يسلمش غناتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا مع باقة جديده من صور الأطفال 

الأطفال والحكايا

احمد قصي يقووول القصة
[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-728c48648a.jpg[/IMG]
حسوني يقص القصة


الصفار والقصة


جوود والقصة



رضا يقص القصة

 
حمود شوكان يقص القصة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عدنا 
حال الأطفال في الأستماع الى القصص

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مع  كرة السله  


في دورة المياه



الأستاذ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ترقبوا جديدنا 
الطفل امانة في عنق والديه 
وهم من يوجهونه في وقت الفراغ فاستغلو فراغهم في شيء يفيدهم ولمصلحتهم 

 :rose:

----------


## قمر السهارى

السلام عليكم
حابة أشكركم على المجهود الكبير اللي سويتوه مع ولدي
بصراحة تعلم في شهر اللي ما تعلمه في سنة
أشكركم جزيل الشكر وأتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*قمر السهارى 

اهلا وسهلا فيش 
الله يوفقش ويوفق ولدش 
وهذه شهادة ترفع للاستاذ ان شاء الله 


ويعطيكم الله الف عافية 
ومتباركين بالمواليد المباركه 

ترقبوا جديدنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عدنا مع صور اليهالوا مع الأستاذ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

لابد من وقت للترفيه 
هيا مع الصور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*نعدكم بمجموعه يديده من صور الأطفال 
فانتظرونا*

 :bigsmile:

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

يجنننوو 
يسلموو عمووه ع التغطيه 
تحياتيـ ..~~

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تشكري فروشه عالمتابعه هنا 


 :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

:rolleyes: هانحن نعود مع صور الأطفال في الفصل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*ترقبوا جديدنا*

----------


## بنت الهواشم 88

*مجهود رائعة ياعفا ف الهدى وعقبال مانشوف اولادش ويهم بعد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*تسلم لي بنت الهواشم 
مشكورة عالمرور 
ترقبوا يديدنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]ها نحن نعود مع صور الأطفال مع الألعاب 
[/COLOR]


 








والآن صور الأطفال مع الأكل

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

*صور للأطفال 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وكانت لنا زيارة الى قبو الخباز مع جماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الأحتفال بمولد الأمام علي عليه السلام
وهذه صور يهالنا هناك*








*ترقبوا جديد اطفالكم هنا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*رجعت بسرعه 

مع صور الأطفال في الفصل*

----------


## سر النجاة

استمتعت واني اشاهد الصور
حلو التعامل مع الاطفال
بس ما قلتي لينا وين هالدورة 
ومتى بدأت وفي اي وقت
وهل هناك عمر محدد للقبول 
ومشكورة على التغطية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

> استمتعت واني اشاهد الصور
> [COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]الحمد لله[/COLOR]
> حلو التعامل مع الاطفال
> واييد بس يبي اله زاغر
> بس ما قلتي لينا وين هالدورة 
> في سنابس
> ومتى بدأت وفي اي وقت
> هادي الدورة بدت وانتهت بس حاليا في دورتين غيرها وبدأو وان شاء الله الدورة الأخيرة بين شعبان ورمضان
> في الصبح والعصر
> ...





ترقبوا جديدنا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عدنا
ولازلنا في الفصل*

----------


## بنت الهواشم 88

*تصوير روعة يسلموة خية علي الابداع با التوفيق إنشاء الله*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*تشكري لي السيدة بنت الهواشم على مرورها من هنا 

ترقبوا يديدنا*[/COLOR]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*عدنا مع صور الأطفال مع حقيبة الحروووف

نتمنى لكم مشاهدة حلوه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الرضايين
*


جوووووود

حسوني القمر

ليلى
[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-9753b69f26.jpg[/IMG]
حمود

[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-ae260cf08e.jpg[/IMG]
شوكان
[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-7682cbde85.jpg[/IMG]
الأستاذ



اية

الغريب



[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-c16213d053.jpg[/IMG]
احمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الأطفال لما اخذوا دور المدرسين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*انتظرونا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اعتذر عن التأخير 
عدت مع صور الأطفال مع السبورات*

----------


## عفاف الهدى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*عدنا مع صور الأطفال 
وكان ديك اليوم الشاطر يلبس لبس جيري ويسلم عاليهال 
شوفو الصور* [/COLOR]










*اليهال*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*الأطفال صاروا يقراوا الكلمات وليست حرووف*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*صور يوم الحفل اخر يوم خلاص 

نبدأ مع صور الأطفال وهم يلعبوا*














]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

[IMG]http://www.alnassrah.org/uploads/images/alnassrah.com-5208e51647.jpg[/IMG

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مرره رووعه 
يسلمو عمووه ع التصوير 
يعطيش العافيه ..
تحياتيـ .. ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فروووش
شكرا لمتابعتكم

انتظروا اخر دفعة من الصور

----------


## وادي الذئاب

السلام عليكم

اهلا اختي عفاف الهدى يعطيكم الف عافيه 

متى اختي راح تكملو التغطية  نبي نشوف صور الاطفال

الدورة الثانية حقت شهر شعبان صار لينا كم شهر واحنا ننتظرهم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وادي الذئاب 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 

قريب ان شاء الله 


راح احط الصور 
لخاطر عيونكم ان شاء الله 

والله يوفق الجميع
واعتذر عن التأخير 

 :bigsmile:

----------

